# Legends Moorea??...moved this post. [merged]



## twinglez (Mar 13, 2012)

*Legends Resort Moorea any information*

Looking into the French Polyneian area and loved the idea of over the water bungalows.  I couldn't find reviews or posts about the Legends Resort Moorea.  Any feedback or other timeshares to look at would be great.

Thanks in advance
twingelz


----------



## KevJan (Mar 13, 2012)

This is not in the right area, not the Caribbean. Polynesia is in the Pacific Ocean, Asia Pacific area.


----------



## twinglez (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks....I thought about that after I posted.


----------



## twinglez (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking into the French Polyneian area and loved the idea of over the water bungalows. I couldn't find reviews or posts about the Legends Resort Moorea. Any feedback or other timeshares to look at would be great.

Thanks in advance
 twingelz


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2012)

I googled it and got a lot of hits - here is Tripadvisor:  http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...nds_Resort_Moorea-Moorea_Society_Islands.html

Are you sure it's a timeshare?


----------



## twinglez (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks!    Yes it is listed as MOA in II.

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1502&areaCode=829&areaName=French Polynesia, Tahiti


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't use II, but I see this fine print at the bottom of the MOA page on their site:  

_"NOTE: The accommodations listed under this resort code are available for purchase through the Getaway program and generally will not be available for exchange."_

Seems like it's something you rent, and not something you can exchange into?

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2012)

II has hotels in both Getaways and Exchanges.


----------

